# resealed the rzr's belt case...



## Gingerninjarick

I got my clutch tools in and decided to reseal the belt case and check all the snorkels for my own peace of mind. Havent been in this bike since I bought it. Replaced the belt also.











FYI.. The fuel tank has to come out for the tool to go into the primary clutch.. Didnt know that till now..









Anybody know what brand belt this is?


















That blue was already on there from previous owner i assume.










And finally.. I bought a GATES Gforce belt because I read some good reviews on them and I can get them CHEAP through my work.. Like $40 cheap.. After I got the old belt off I notice a pretty big difference. What do you guys think? Gates belt is the smaller...


----------



## Polaris425

Looks like it says EPI. Fuel tank on my Rex has to come off too. It's beside the CVT. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Gingerninjarick

I think your right on the belt. Does look like an EPI severe duty. Its got a few cracks on the outside but its still a good bit thicker than the new GATES belt. I hate to go with a thinner belt but I'm curious to see how it will hold up..


----------

